# Metallica's 2nd single from Death Magnetic -My Apocalypse(sounds really awful)



## apoorva84 (Aug 28, 2008)

Metallica has put up its second single from their upcoming album "Death Magnetic".

Its called *"MY APOCALYPSE"*

sounds really awful and its getting really bad reviews...

The day that never comes was okayish, of course James screwed up with the vocals at the end...

But this song is a lot better than the songs from St.Anger, i think...

read what one blogger had to say about the new single:*blogs.dailyherald.com/node/454(got this from google news)

Listen and tell me what you guys think...

*www.metallica.com/index.asp?item=601136


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Bakwas.... I advice don't listen...lol..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

My Apocalypse is nice......... I have it on pure 256kb/s MP3


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 9, 2008)

My Apocalyplse reminds me of Damage, Inc. and that ending song of Justice.


----------



## suhas_sm (Sep 10, 2008)

Well verdict is here... THE ALBUM simply rocks!!!
metallica is back and kicking ass !! Its already leaked. And has the essence of all their previous albums EXCEPT ST. ANGER  "phew" ! which means metallica is at back at what they did the best thats thrashing and tremolo pickings! I liked most of the songs from this album


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 15, 2008)

(Disclaimer-metallica is one me my fav bands)

i got the original cd 
And its disappointing in terms of sound..or in other words its a p.o.s .i'd be happy to hear these musically good song in a live show with good sound but not on my ht playing this crap.

Btw i heard ppl asking for refunds coz cd sounds pathetic?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 15, 2008)

James actually _RAPS_ in the song 
But I think its metallica's best closing song till date.
Its beautiful. Full of power.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 15, 2008)

very poor mastering indeed,even a 5 year old retard with proper equipment can do a better job.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 15, 2008)

^^


Agree ... Re-Mastering has not been fine.
I didnt enjoy that track either.


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 15, 2008)

not a fault with mastering .. Ted got clipped audio files..so not his fault..in fact he himself is pi$$ed at metallica..and decided not to have his name in the album.. 

metallica screwd up this record in search for "rough" sound..now its too rough 

where do i get refund now ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> James actually _RAPS_ in the song
> But I think its metallica's best closing song till date.
> Its beautiful. Full of power.



 The new bassist is strange.....I just watched their live show @ Leeds (you know how ) and I was laughing by looking at him. His facial eXpressions and his clothing style.....LOL but its his skill that matter the most and he is pretty good at playing his bass guitar .

The new album is good.....I dunno about the mastering of the CD coz I got it from *you know where* and the songs are at 320kb/s MP3 and sound really good.

The End Of The Line and The Day That Never Comes plus Unfogiven III are my favourite tracks.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 15, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> where do i get refund now ?



Is it that bad ???
BTW .. I dont need any refund ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

^I know why .


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 15, 2008)

lol..
i m the idiot who's looking for refund for a lot of titles this yr..if one more albm sounds bad i m done with buying original discs


@ amrawtanshx its a new definition of clipping in mastered mainstream discs..


----------



## swatkat (Oct 12, 2008)

Michelle_123 said:


> I Love Apple ipods, because they are the best. I don' t know what I can do without  ipod. It goes everywhere where I go. Rencently I found 10 cool iPod video tools, I want to share them with you now.
> 
> ...[/URL]



Oh ho! Not another bot. See here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99659

Reporting...


----------



## iMav (Oct 12, 2008)

Spammers are evolving. Interesting. They are now actually replying on a per topic basis.


----------



## karmanya (Oct 12, 2008)

i have the Guitar hero version, it is a nice song. The original CD I heard was really bad.. So I didn't pick it up


----------

